# When a friend does a punishment pass...



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

There I was, cruising along at 30mph in a 30 zone, about 20ft behind a car, approaching a 20 zone, and some dumb cluck decides to do a Must Get Past The Cyclist Pass And Then Squeeze Him To The Side Of The Road. Rather angry, I shouted "What are you doing you stupid fool?" (or words to that effect), and as she inevitably slows I pulled round to her side to look her in the eye. As I did, she gave me a two-fingered salute, at which point I recognised her as a good friend and colleague. Hmm, what to do?

A phone call - I didn't want to leave it to the morning. "Oops", she says, "I'm so sorry! I didn't realise it was you!!" I really just wanted to know what was going through her mind. It seems she was in a hurry after Evensong, and her dislike of cyclists not going on the shared path by the road led her to make a silly decision. What I still can't work out is if she wouldn't have done it if it were a car doing 30mph, or if she had known it was me, why on earth would she have done it to a cyclist she didn't know?

She is actually, still, a good friend (which is why I rang her): I'd like her to think about how she views other cyclists - she should treat every cyclist as if they are a good friend, whether or not she thinks they should be on a cycle or shared-use path.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Feb 2016)

she's a hypocritical psycho christian monster, pour brake fluid over her car and never speak to her again.


----------



## steve50 (3 Feb 2016)

Double standards spring to mind, it should make no difference at all who is riding the bike, friend or not it does not give her or anyone else the right to do a close pass then stick two fingers up in what can only be described as an act of arrogance and defiance.
Once again the motorist feels all safe and snug tucked up inside his / her little metal box quite confident that the "silly cyclist" cannot get at them to retaliate to their arrogant / ignorant behaviour. I'm sure it would be a totally different story had the cyclist opened the car door and returned the abuse .
I would just love to see an abusive motorist abuse a pack of cyclists only to have to stop further along the road and be surrounded by the same group of cyclists, I can just imagine the aroma coming from the car


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Feb 2016)

Part of the problem is that these people do not see cyclists as people. What difference should it make if they know you or not? They should treat everyone with respect


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> she's a hypocritical psycho christian monster, pour brake fluid over her car and never speak to her again.


I'll pass on your compliments in the morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> Part of the problem is that these people do not see cyclists as people. What difference should it make if they know you or not? They should treat everyone with respect


Exactly. I hope she reflects on it well. It will be interesting to see if and how she refers to it tomorrow. If it makes her scrutinise her attitude and learn to drive properly around cyclists, she will be a better person.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Feb 2016)

tell her she has de-humanised living people, by her own words she doesn't see cyclists as real people so, because she is disenfranchised or otherwise unhappy with her life she takes it upon herself to act like a sociopath. Tell her her attitude is similar to that of those with religious prejudice. Tell her she's a rank hypocrite and has betrayed her faith. Tell her her attendance at church is an abomination.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> tell her she has de-humanised living people, by her own words she doesn't see cyclists as real people so, because she is disenfranchised or otherwise unhappy with her life she takes it upon herself to act like a sociopath. Tell her her attitude is similar to that of those with religious prejudice. Tell her she's a rank hypocrite and has betrayed her faith. Tell her her attendance at church is an abomination.


Any more, and I'll need to make an appointment.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Feb 2016)

One of a things I hope is that my work colleagues and neighbours who see me arriving/leaving by bike might whenever they see a cyclist think "oh that might be someone I know" and take care. It's a vain hope I know...


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2016)

On a more positive note, your friend is now aware of the potential consequences of what she did and it will hopefully stick in her mind what she did to a friend.
Let's hope she becomes a better driver as a result.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> One of a things I hope is that my work colleagues and neighbours who see me arriving/leaving by bike might whenever they see a cyclist think "oh that might be someone I know" and take care. It's a vain hope I know...


...as I found out this evening. But looking on the bright side, had she done it to a stranger there might have been some very cross words, and both parties would probably have gone away with prejudices remaining; as it is, I think my friend will be examining her attitude, and might well realise the rank hypocrisy of saying "I wouldn't have done it if I knew it was you."


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> "Oops", she says, "I'm so sorry! I didn't realise it was you!!"


You are a much more patient, forebearing, and saintly person than I will ever be. I would have exploded.

And the test of the friendship would have been her contacting me a little later, and the quality of her more considered response.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2016)

Torch her car.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> You are a much more patient, forebearing, and saintly person than I will ever be. I would have exploded.
> 
> And the test of the friendship would have been her contacting me a little later, and the quality of her more considered response.


I see her four days a week, so I'll be a constant reminder that cyclists can be friends too. She'll know that I won't forget.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2016)

I got cut up by a colleague once, in my car. He was racing a celica in his company 'focus'. Thing is I was Financial Controller so stormed into the office (he was an IT bod) and gave him a right rollocking. Nice to pull rank sometimes.


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I think my friend will be examining her attitude, and might well realise the rank hypocrisy of saying "I wouldn't have done it if I knew it was you."


We all live in hope of that.

...but go buy a small bottle of brake fluid anyway.........just in case


----------



## midliferider (3 Feb 2016)

If you are friends, have a friendly chat with her. You may be able to let her reflect on her actions. This may save lives in the future.

Some people at work has told me that they have changed their attitude to cyclists after I share with them my near misses on the way to work. They said they now treat all cyclists as me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2016)

Change your friends. They aren't worthy people.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I see her four days a week, so I'll be a constant reminder that cyclists can be friends too. She'll know that I won't forget.


Doesn't matter of you forget. Matters if she forgets. She's going to forget. The next time her irritation with a cyclist gets the better of her.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Any more, and I'll need to make an appointment.


Just report her to the vicar.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2016)

Take her out for lunch..


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> Just report her to the vicar.


The bishop, maybe. I think she'd just been to the big church in town.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Feb 2016)

Go higher than the bishop.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Feb 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> Part of the problem is that these people do not see cyclists as people. What difference should it make if they know you or not? They should treat everyone with respect


This is exactly what public education campaigns should be focusing on: the fact that a cyclist you encounter on the road while driving your motor vehicle could be your friend, work colleague, relative, etc., or if not, certainly someone else's. These campaigns should be pushing for more empathy, and pushing hard.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Go higher than the bishop.


Someone sympathetic, like this?


----------



## Booyaa (3 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> she's a hypocritical psycho christian monster, pour brake fluid over her car and never speak to her again.


----------



## winjim (3 Feb 2016)

Isn't Evensong supposed to be all nice and choral and chilled out, and leave you relaxed and happy? Anyway, I'm not sure her actions were particularly in keeping with her faith, but the Christian thing to do would be to forgive her, and maybe have a little chat about it so she can see the cyclist's point of view. Probably over a cup of tea and a biscuit.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2016)

If it were me, I'd take her for coffee, and ask how she'd have felt if she made my 2 kids fatherless, and my wife a widow, with her inconsiderate driving.

She pays for the coffee btw.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Feb 2016)

Tell there is no such thing as platonic friendship between men and women.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> Isn't Evensong supposed to be all nice and choral and chilled out, and leave you relaxed and happy? Anyway, I'm not sure her actions were particularly in keeping with her faith, but the Christian thing to do would be to forgive her, and maybe have a little chat about it so she can see the cyclist's point of view. Probably over a cup of tea and a biscuit.


I'm going to be patient and see what she says, whenever she feels like saying it. If she says nothing, I shall enjoying waiting for a moment when the subject of cyclists comes up. I'm patient. She's neither unintelligent, nor (normally) uncharitable. It's actually quite interesting to have witnessed an otherwise pleasant and rational friend display such intolerance and poor judgement.

Oh, and we do cake, lots of cake, at school, especially on Fridays.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Feb 2016)

Strip naked, climb a ladder and scream biblical verse at her bedroom window.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> If it were me, I'd take her for coffee, and ask how she'd have felt if she made my 2 kids fatherless, and my wife a widow, with her inconsiderate driving.


I think my line will be, if I think it hasn't sunk in, "How would you feel if you had caused me to crash, and it was you who had to wait with me while the ambulance came, not knowing whether I would be able to walk again?"


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Strip naked, climb a ladder and scream biblical verse at her bedroom window.


I'll ask the bishop first if he'd do that on my behalf. He'll be better at the biblical verse.


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2016)

In fact, would she do a close pass like that to one of the kids at school?
I sincerely hope the answer is no.
In which case, at what age does a person become a child not to be endangered and become 'a cyclist' who is not a real human being?


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Tell there is no such thing as platonic friendship between men and women.



sounds familiar....


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> In fact, would she do a close pass like that to one of the kids at school?
> I sincerely hope the answer is no.
> In which case, at what age does a person become a child not to be endangered and become 'a cyclist' who is not a real human being?


There are so many questions which would make her squirm if I asked them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2016)

I often get told, by a really nice colleague: be careful out there on your bike, watch out for psycho drivers like me that hate cyclists ...


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I often get told, by a really nice colleague: be careful out there on your bike, watch out for psycho drivers like me that hate cyclists ...


I got asked my a <redacted> colleague if I was one of those annoying cyclists who get in the way. Only when you're behind me, I told him.


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> In fact, would she do a close pass like that to one of the kids at school?


I hate to say it - but I .......... know what the answer would be for some of my colleagues in my current school. 

Said colleagues now know it's not wise to mention such within my hearing.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> The bishop, maybe. I think she'd just been to the big church in town.


Better still, just report her to GOD!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2016)

Put her phone number on here so we can phone her up and tell her what a tool she is.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Feb 2016)

44 Then shall they also answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee? 45 Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye did _it_ not to one of the least of these, ye did _it_ not to me.

Matthew 25.

She did it to Christ on a bike.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Feb 2016)

Ganymede said:


> 44 Then shall they also answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee? 45 Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye did _it_ not to one of the least of these, ye did _it_ not to me.
> 
> Matthew 25.
> 
> She did it to Christ on a bike.


She's definitely going to hell. Oh dear.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

Ganymede said:


> 44 Then shall they also answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee? 45 Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye did _it_ not to one of the least of these, ye did _it_ not to me.


Yeah, I'll leave that to the bishie babe, as I'd probably end up sounding like Mr Bean trying to make that sound serious.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> She's definitely going to hell. Oh dear.


Well, the next line is:

And these shall go away into everlasting punishment

so you could be right...

@briantrumpet is right though, quoting the Bible is a dangerous game.


----------



## Saluki (3 Feb 2016)

Then of course you have the Do as you would be done by line. Matthew 7:12 12"In everything, therefore, treat people the same way you want them to treat you, for this is the Law and the Prophets.

John 13: 34-35
34"A new commandment I give to you, that you* love one another*, even as I have loved you, that you also love one another.35"By this all men will know that you are My disciples, if you have love for one another."

Love one another means cyclists too you know.
Seriously, I would be having a long and serious word. If she had known it was you, she would have passed in a decent manner is not bloody good enough. My pastor calls people like her 'lipstick Christians'. All nice and Christian in Church but as soon as they are out they are hypocritical wasters who would be happy to murder their own granny to get home 1 minute faster. She maybe doesn't know that God sees all, not just within the walls of a Church.

I went to Sunday school and know my way around the Bible rather well, better knowledge on the NT, rather than the OT though.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2016)

Saluki said:


> Love one another means cyclists too you know.
> Seriously, I would be having a long and serious word. If she had known it was you, she would have passed in a decent manner is not bloody good enough.


I have an opportunity to play the long game with her, using reason alone. She will know that though I might forgive, I shan't forget.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I have an opportunity to play the long game with her, using reason alone. She will know that though I might forgive, I shan't forget.


Not too long though, eh? she might mash up someone else in the meantime....

Looking forward to your update on this!


----------



## 400bhp (3 Feb 2016)

This is so easy. Get the vicar to base a sermon on treating everyone with respect, no matter what the circumstances, which can test ones faith sometimes. Then get him to throw in the cyclist v car anecdote.

Job done.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2016)

I'd ask her how she would have felt if she had killed/maimed someone by her selfish actions. 

Mind you she doesn't half sound like Maz's sister Linda who just happens to be a music/singing teacher (who happens to live in Devon, sings in choirs and drives like an utter tw*t)


----------



## flake99please (4 Feb 2016)

400bhp said:


> Then get him to throw in the cyclist v car anecdote.



Approach your priest, and ask them to ask your friend whether they would be prepared to deliver a small speech on the 'cyclist vs car' analogy to the congregation.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Feb 2016)

Banana in the tail pipe time.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a_1OVYsLqMU


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2016)

I presume she wouldn't have done it if she'd known it was you because it's socially embarrassing. Which is very different from truly understanding the potential consequences her actions may have on others.

Incidentally, God doesn't like people shouting at believers on the road. Look at 2 Kings

23 Elisha went up from there to Bethel. As he was going up the road, some young people came out of the city. They mocked him: “Get going, Baldy! Get going, Baldy!” 24 Turning around, Elisha looked at them and cursed them in the Lord’s name. Then two bears came out of the woods and mangled forty-two of the youths.


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2016)

A helmet on her desk with "murder is one of the seven deadly sins" written on a post-it note might suffice.

Although we all fail sometimes her comment about not knowing it was you is odd; how would she know it was you next time?


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2016)

DCLane said:


> A helmet on her desk with "murder is one of the seven deadly sins" written on a post-it note might suffice.
> 
> Although we all fail sometimes her comment about not knowing it was you is odd; how would she know it was you next time?


I don't think 'logic' and 'her brain' are intersecting sets...


----------



## Markymark (4 Feb 2016)

I'd point out the error in her ways then I'd dump her as a friend.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Feb 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I presume she wouldn't have done it if she'd known it was you because it's socially embarrassing. Which is very different from truly understanding the potential consequences her actions may have on others.
> 
> Incidentally, God doesn't like people shouting at believers on the road. Look at 2 Kings
> 
> 23 Elisha went up from there to Bethel. As he was going up the road, some young people came out of the city. They mocked him: “Get going, Baldy! Get going, Baldy!” 24 Turning around, Elisha looked at them and cursed them in the Lord’s name. Then two bears came out of the woods and mangled forty-two of the youths.


That old Bible. The gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Feb 2016)

"Oh I didn't know it was you"

I thought Christians were not meant to pick and choose who they are nice to?


----------



## Bollo (4 Feb 2016)

Put a Jihad on her.
Warning - link contains puppets and silliness and is probably NSFW.


----------



## Subotai72 (4 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> she's a hypocritical psycho christian monster, pour brake fluid over her car and never speak to her again.


 I wonder how many likes your comment,even though said in jest, would have got had the friend been coming from Friday prayers and not evensong...


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2016)

Subotai72 said:


> I wonder how many likes your comment,even though said in jest, would have got had the friend been coming from Friday prayers and not evensong...


Why?


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I often get told, by a really nice colleague: be careful out there on your bike, watch out for psycho drivers like me that hate cyclists ...



I've had a few like that, usually followed by something along the lines of having me wrapping a bike round their head.  Or colleagues that think I'm somehow responsible for other 'cyclists' being silly. The best ones are folk writing in my 'get well' card to give up cycling, its too dangerous - WHO is actually making things DANGEROUS...


----------



## Lemond (4 Feb 2016)

Why do so many persist with this "punishment pass" guff? They're not out to punish you because you're riding a bike, they're just piss poor drivers who really don't understand what they're doing wrong. They're the types that don't slow down for horses, blast through pedestrian crossings, fail to indicate, use their phones while driving, hog the middle lane, the list goes on.


----------



## Mile195 (4 Feb 2016)

People do learn from their mistakes. Today she's a thoughtless and ignorant driver, but off the back of the experience, tomorrow she might not be anymore.

Point out the vunerability of cyclists and how such a maneuver is at least threatening, and at worst deadly then move on, and live and let live. If she has a shred of reasonableness I think she will probably think about it more in future.

People that don't cycle, don't always understand how it feels to be on that side of the fence. For most reasonable people education is what's needed - not a witch hunt. And while I understand why many are quite emotive about the topic in their comments (and yes I do get that some are in jest!), the cries of what is basically "off with her head" are probably not massively useful to your situation.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2016)

She's an idiot who thinks it's ok to endanger people just so long as she is not personally acquainted with them. I wouldn't associate with anyone who thinks that's an acceptable attitude.

Tell her straight - but politely - that her behaviour is bang out of line. If she reforms then great. If not I'd cease to associate with her, then when she eventually kills someone you won't be morally or emotionally tangled up in a mess of her own making.


----------



## cd365 (4 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I often get told, by a really nice colleague: be careful out there on your bike, watch out for psycho drivers like me that hate cyclists ...


I would have told him that I collect the ears of psycho car drivers!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Feb 2016)

I like this: 'She' also applies ...


----------



## Lemond (4 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I like this: 'She' also applies ...
> 
> View attachment 117905



Yay! I'm a "greenie"!


----------



## hatler (4 Feb 2016)

Lemond said:


> Why do so many persist with this "punishment pass" guff? They're not out to punish you because you're riding a bike, they're just piss poor drivers who really don't understand what they're doing wrong. They're the types that don't slow down for horses, blast through pedestrian crossings, fail to indicate, use their phones while driving, hog the middle lane, the list goes on.



It does happen, only rarely, but it is a real-life phenomenon.

How else does one explain a van driver passing me very closely on Priory Lane one day, and then, when I gestured, he waved his arms around in response. He was clearly looking in his mirror and looking for a response.

When I caught him and asked why he got so close one of his stunning bits of logic was, "Well, you were all over the road." This was in the days before I knew any better and was only a foot off the kerb (and I was keeping a very straight line too). Why then, if I was indeed "all over the road" did he choose to pass me within 6" when I was only a foot off the kerb ?

There's a cycle path alongside this bit of road and he was very clearly trying to 'persuade' me that I should use it by deploying a punishment pass.

That's just one of a number of similar incidents I could recount.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I like this: 'She' also applies ...
> 
> View attachment 117905



This picture is no good, 1m between what looks like the centre of the cyclist and the centre of the driver's head would in real terms end up being elbow to door mirror with nothing in between.


----------



## Lemond (4 Feb 2016)

hatler said:


> It does happen, only rarely, but it is a real-life phenomenon.
> 
> *How else does one explain a van driver passing me very closely on Priory Lane one day, and then, when I gestured, he waved his arms around in response*. He was clearly looking in his mirror and looking for a response.
> 
> ...



Easy: he's a bad driver, who didn't like the fact that you criticised his driving. He didn't say he was punishing you, he tried to justify his poor driving by blaming you. Big difference.


----------



## Saluki (4 Feb 2016)

Subotai72 said:


> I wonder how many likes your comment,even though said in jest, would have got had the friend been coming from Friday prayers and not evensong...


Probably the same amount.
The ISIS lot aren't Muslims, they are terrorists.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Feb 2016)

"It seems she was in a hurry after Evensong,"
Leaving Church, cutting up a cyclist, giving him a two fingered salute, so it seems the Church Service did not have a calming affect.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mile195 (4 Feb 2016)

Keith Oates said:


> "It seems she was in a hurry after Evensong,"
> Leaving Church, cutting up a cyclist, giving him a two fingered salute, so it seems the Church Service did not have a calming affect.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too much communion wine perhaps....


----------



## hatler (4 Feb 2016)

Lemond said:


> Easy: he's a bad driver, who didn't like the fact that you criticised his driving. He didn't say he was punishing you, he tried to justify his poor driving by blaming you. Big difference.


So why was he looking in his mirror for my response, and the moment I gestured, he responded ? He was deliberately trying to provoke me. He also made it clear that I should have been on the cycle path.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> People do learn from their mistakes.


Agreed, but if she said "oh, I did not know it was you", this implies that she knew she was doing something nasty, not to be done to a friend.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2016)

Lemond said:


> Easy: he's a bad driver, who didn't like the fact that you criticised his driving. He didn't say he was punishing you, he tried to justify his poor driving by blaming you. Big difference.



I've had several. Close pass followed by a beep and the driver gesticulating/pointing to the left.

Nobeds.


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2016)

Offer to take her for a bike ride, and point out every considerate pass.... You won't need to point out the inconsiderate ones as she'll know.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Offer to take her for a bike ride, and point out every considerate pass.... You won't need to point out the inconsiderate ones as she'll know.


I bet she'd refuse saying it is too dangerous to ride on the road!


----------



## Subotai72 (5 Feb 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Why?


Why? You'd probably have accusations of _islamophobe _thrown your way?


Saluki said:


> Probably the same amount.
> The ISIS lot aren't Muslims, they are terrorists.


 Oh thanks for clearing that up. There's me thinking the bile they spew came from the koran. I bow to your supperior knowledge.


----------



## Poacher (5 Feb 2016)

Lemond said:


> Why do so many persist with this "punishment pass" guff? They're not out to punish you because you're riding a bike, they're just piss poor drivers who really don't understand what they're doing wrong. They're the types that don't slow down for horses, blast through pedestrian crossings, fail to indicate, use their phones while driving, hog the middle lane, the list goes on.


Despite your denial, punishment passes are performed; they're not usually (IME) because you're riding a bike, but because the driver thinks you shouldn't be riding on the road. I've had several, including the driver of a double-decker who overtook so close I had to stop pedalling for fear of hitting the kerb, and then do an emergency stop. When I caught up with him, he was adamant that I should have been on the cycle farcility, and made it very clear that if he saw me on the road along that stretch again he would come even closer. He's no longer driving that route, in fact I hope he's no longer driving a bus.
Believe it or not, there are many drivers who think that cyclists who choose to ride on the road in preference to a crappy "facility" are breaking the law - this is evidenced by the frequent letters published in the local rag demanding fines for cyclists who do this. A small minority of these idiots take "the law" into their own hands and try to enforce it. This is a fact!


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> I bet she'd refuse saying it is too dangerous to ride on the road!


What because of drivers like herself....


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> What because of drivers like herself....


Sadly, they don't seem to see this at all. It's more a case of  than , in all seriousness.


----------



## wheresthetorch (5 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> Too much communion wine perhaps....



Not at evensong.


----------



## gazza_d (6 Feb 2016)

Offer to take her on a cycle ride. If she accepts, find a busyish road. f she doesn't "cos drivers make it dangerous" then politely press the point.
A good meme from Twitter is to ask her if she likes standing close to the edge of a platform when a train passes.

I've had words with a couple of neighbours who've driven like tw@ts around me, also a couple of colleagues. Common themes are 
"I was in a hurry" - so that makes it Ok to scare and endanger someone else then? Would they push in in a supermarket Q if in a hurry?
"I didn't realise it was you" - so it's Ok to risk strangers lives though. It could always be someone you know.

I do like people to know I cycle, but more importantly that they realise someone they know cycles


----------

